# New Lith Ion



## whchunter (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone know which Lith Ion Drill is best? I looked at several at HD and sort of liked the Dewalt (the model with the wireless brushes). It was small and compact. I don't know how the batteries hold out or the cost of replacement. Some are 1.5 AH and some 2 AH. 
Does Rigid still offer free replacement batteries. Seems my Dewalt batteries eventually don't recharge. All rechargeable batteries seem to do that.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Sep 22, 2014)

I purchased the Makita, drill and impact drill combo. i've been very happy with my purchase. batteries seem to hold up good and recharge quickly, but light weight and powerful.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 24, 2014)

I bought a Stanley 21v hammer drill at Walmart for $80.  Had just one battery, but the reviews on it were pretty good and it had the hammer option which I find to be a positive.  Because of that, it is a little bulkier than the others in the market place, but I use it around the house and it has been great so far


----------



## Swamp Monkey (Sep 24, 2014)

It's been my experience, and I've been selling power tools for almost 20 years, that it's like asking which one is best..Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Toyota, etc. It's more of what fits you and your budget. If you are going to be using it for long periods of time I would recommend at a minimum a 2.0ah battery. The higher the ah number the longer the battery last. If you're not in a big hurry the upcoming Christmas sales season usually has some good deals. My personnel preference is Makita.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 24, 2014)

Milwaukee


----------



## seeker (Oct 1, 2014)

You must jump through all sorts of hoops to register the Ridgid batteries, but they are guaranteed for life.


----------



## poolecw (Nov 19, 2014)

HD has the Rigid impact driver, drill, work radio, two batteries, and a charger for $199. It was $179 a few weeks ago.  It has lifetime battery replacement.  This is a no brainer and is at the top of my Christmas list this year!


----------



## mattech (Nov 22, 2014)

I got the ryobi one+ kit with 6-7 tools for a couple hundred bucks several years ago. The batteries pretty much shot, so I bought a new ryobi one+ lithium drill with 2 batteries for $125 and the batteries work with all my old tools. I don't use these for a living, but do use them frequently around the house and really like them.


----------

